# non-containment parent aus child aufrufen



## Summer (16. Jan 2009)

Also ich versuche schon seit Stunden der Lösung meines Problems auf die schliche zu kommen, es klappt einfach nicht mittlerweile verwzeifle ich schon.

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich aus der Klasse ChildItemProvider den non-containment Parent aufrufen bzw. abfragen kann

ich habe ein Klasse (Runnable) diese referiert eine andere Klasse aus einem anderen Projekt die R1 heisst, nun möchte ich wenn sich die R1 ein ändert, das sich Runnable auch ändert

Wie ich das machen muss weiss ich, aber dafür müsste ich aus dem R1ItemProvider auf den Runnable zugreifen können.

Aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das machen kann???

Irgend jemand eine Idee??????


Bitteee

 :?:  

Vielen Dank,
Summer


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2009)

Wenn es sich nicht um eine containment Beziehung handelt und du keine eigene EReference hast um das Child mit dem Parent bekannt zu machen, dann kommst du vom Child auch nicht an den Parent, es kennt ihn ja gar nicht.


----------



## Summer (19. Jan 2009)

Es ist natürlich eine Referenz, aber keine containment beziehung.

ich habe die 2 Klassen:

Test
    -Test22

Test referiert Test22  (Test -------------->Test22), 
und ich möchte wenn sich der Name von Test22 ändert, das sich Test automatisch auch ändert


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2009)

Du willst in Test mitbekommen wenn sich das Attribut name von Test22 ändert?
Dann musst du in Test einen Listener auf Test22 registrieren. Bei EMF verwendet man dafür einen Adapter test22.eAdapter().add(deinAdapter)


----------



## Summer (23. Jan 2009)

Ich hab das problem jetzt im Test22itemprovider lösen können, das heisst in der Methode "public void fireNotifyChanged(Notification notification)" . 
jetzt funktioniert es so wie es soll. ))

Danke,trotzdem sehr für deine hilfe.

Ich hätte aber eine neue Frage und zwar, habe ich folgende Klassen in folgender unterordnung:


Task
   TaskSec
    Run


jetzt würde ich gerne, das das Runnable nicht angezeigt wird, nicht aber das es nicht unter task ist, ich will nur das man es nicht sieht, 

Weiss jemand wie das gehen könnte

Danke schon im voraus


----------



## Wildcard (23. Jan 2009)

Ein Filter?


----------



## Summer (2. Feb 2009)

Was meinst du mit Filter??


----------



## Wildcard (2. Feb 2009)

Setz einen Filter auf dem TreeViewer, ListViewer, whatever


----------



## Summer (3. Feb 2009)

ok, danke )


----------

